# Emacs, Auctex, .emacs et autres misères : Indigo mood !



## hegemonikon (23 Mars 2003)

Si quelqu'un utilise emacs &amp; auctex sous macosx je serais curieux de voir son fichier de config .emacs

Je commence à en avoir marre entre le emacs par défaut de osx, emacs-21 de fink et carbon-emacs je n'arrive pas à trouver le bon compromis.

Quelqu'un arrive-t'il à avoir des caractères accentués avec emacs dans le Terminal.app ? Je n'y arrive toujours pas et pourtant ça marche avec vim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





et si vous tapez : *env* dans le Terminal qu'avez vous comme valeur pour votre variable TERMCAP ?

Rhâaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Mars 2003)

je peux aller crever la bouche ouverte...dans l'indifférence générale...


----------



## tehem (26 Mars 2003)

mais non pas dans l'indifférence!!!
meme pas dans la solitude!!

j'ai deja poster plusieur fois a ce sujet, y a jamais personne qui répond!

grumph!

j'ai essayé plusieurs version d'emacs, et j'ai toujours le meme probleme.
j'ai reussi une fois a taper des accents avec aqua-emacs, mais il refusait d'afficher le ~ 
plutot embetant...
j'attends patiemment les mise a jours d'emacs pour mac... 

de toute facon, le terminal ne marche pas mieux: jamais reussi a trouver un mapping du clavier qui me permette d'afficher les accents, le ~, l'antiquote et le ç ...
au mieux j'ai les accents mais pas les antiquote...

c'est super pénible! 

serrons nous les coudes, joyeux compagnons!


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Mars 2003)

Ah...un malheur partagé s'allège... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'instant pour Emacs/Latex je reboote sur ma belle Debian sid (remarque en passant le dernier LyX avec l'interface QT3 est impressionnant...dommage que ce gcc3  d'Apple soit aussi bogué...).

Vivement qu'Apple bosse davantage sur les outils en mode console: je pense que comme pour moi, il y a un beau potentiel de "switch" chez les Linux/unix/bsd-iens...

Le clavier rançais dans &gt;console, les terminaux virtuels, etc...la marge de progression est énorme...

croisons les doigts !


----------

